#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  LED par 56

## sis

Wat is de lichtopbrengst van dit leuke LED par 56 lampje 

http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=10394

Moet ik dit vergelijken met 150, 300, 500 enz ... watt ??
sis

----------


## showband

Ik ben toevallig vorige week wezen kijken bij F***ack. Het leek mij namelijk ideaal. 
Het probleem is dat het een berg lampjes zijn op een vlakke printplaat. En dus zonder reflector erachter. Je krijgt daarom geen 'lichtbundel'. Ook zien mengkleuren er frontaal niet zo uit als een 'gemengde kleur'. Maar gewoon als een verlichte erwtensoep van kleurtjes.

Lichtopbrengst valt me niet tegen. 

Als je als cafeband of solo/duo act frontlicht wil hebben lijkt me twee paaltjes met elk 'e'en zo een spot ideaal.

Voor tegenlicht of een lichtshow met stralen door rook is het m.i. niet geschikt.

Ik sta open voor mensen die het oneens zijn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

spijtig anders was het leuk en goedkoop als tegenlicht bij een band bv.

----------


## DeMennooos

Nou zit er een wezenlijk verschil tussen een 'Low Budget' LED Par en een  'High End' LED par of spot.

Zeker in het verschil tussen een 5mm LED of een Luxeon LED met lens.

Vorig jaar september heeft Staging News Magazine een test gepubliceert tussen een Thomas PixelPar 90 en een Source 4 PAR met een HPL 575W.

Hier staat dat artikel:
http://www.pixelpar.nl/index.php?id=...ash=4bb4cb6e62

(Zelfs met de URL tag snapt het forum de link niet. Even knippen en plakken in je browser dan maar)

Nou ben ik het eens met Showband dat als je recht in de spot kijkt je een brij aan kleurtjes ziet, maar als je naar de bundel kijkt zie je wel de kleur die je gemengd hebt.

Kwa opbrengst kan ik niet oordelen over een Showtech PAR, maar een SGM Palco en de PixelRange hebben beide een zeer goede output.
Onlangs nog 6 Palco's gebruikt als frontlicht en achteraf gezien waren 4 voldoende geweest.

Echter vallen deze spots niet onder classificatie goedkoop in vergelijking met de Showtech spots.

----------


## alleznet

In het meeste geval is LED verlichting het mooiste met de nodige rook.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Palco's zijn erg leuk inderdaad, en zo is er nog wel wat meer speelgoed op de markt wat het goed doet. Immers: LEDs hebben de toekomst! 

Maar ik heb nog weinig RGB oplossingen gezien die het ook goed doen als tegenlicht, inderdaad vanwege de vage groentesoep die je te zien krijgt: NIET mooi. Wat ik me nu wel afvraag: neem een Vari*Lite wash die hier speciaal richtbladen voor heeft, of een standaard LEE diffusiefilter. Goed, je hebt geen onwijs strakke bundel meer bij de laatste optie, maar ik denk (gokje!) dat het licht zich op het filter wel mooi zal mengen en de bundel er verder redelijk hetzelfde uit blijft zien. Kan iemand dat eens proberen? Foto maken met en zonder?

----------


## Dj Noiz

Wat is eigenlijk de prijs ongeveer van zo'n palco/pixelpar?
Ik vind niet meteen online prijzen hiervan ..
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Vanuit het artikel haal ik een prijs van ongeveer 3000 euro voor een pixelpar, misschien inmiddels wat minder... 
Een palco doet ook 2987 euro vanaf de prijslijst, met 1 set lenzen.

----------


## DeMennooos

Pixelpar 90L doet volgens de laatste prijslijst die ik heb 2975 euro.

Palco had ik van begrepen dat die veel duurder waren geworden ondertussen. Kan daar ook zo geen prijslijst van achterhalen.

----------


## rene.derksen

[ :Embarrassment: ] Denk dat je het dan voorlopig nog het beste bij normale par's kunt houden. Maargoed Hopelijk worden ze alsmaar goedkoper aangezien LED de toekomst wordt/is/heeft

----------


## DeMennooos

Als je puur en alleen naar de aanschaf prijs kijkt zijn ze idd aan de prijzige kant. Als je gaat kijken naar besparingen en dingen die niet meer nodig hebt valt de prijs over de levensduur gerekend reuze mee.

En bij een vaste installatie is het zelfs nog interessanter dan een gewone par in het dak knopen. Omdat dan zaken als klimaatbeheersing / Airco en stroombesparing een grotere rol spelen dan wanneer je mobiel bent.

----------


## PowerSound

Ook is het verbruik van een led echt MINIMAAL en geeft bijna geen warmte af ! Zijn ook 2 heel erg grote voordelen !

----------


## FiëstaLj

Maar nogmaals hoe zit het met de lichtopbrengst van de showtec ledpar ? Iemand het beestje al in het echt gezien ?

----------


## VERVALLEN

Van het effect weet ik helaas (nog) niets.
Ik weet wel de prijzen.

De LED par bestaat in 3 versies: de par 36, par 56 en par 64
Ze hebben allemaal DMX in en uitgang.
De prijzen zijn:

*Par 36 pinspot zwart: 78,50



*Par 36 pinspot zilver: 81,50



*Par 36 zwart of zilver: 95



*Par 56 short zwart of zilver: 125



*Par 64 short zwart of zilver: 138




-Opgenomen vermogens zijn:

*Par 36 versies: 8 watt
*Par 56 versies: 15 watt
*Par 64 versies: 15 watt

-DMX Channels:

Ieder type neemt 4 kanalen in beslag 
Startkanaal instelbaar via dipswitchen.

Ik hoop dat jullie met deze info wat zijn.

----------


## tijn

Op de Highlite site is inmiddels ook de Led Par 64 te vinden. Zou wel ideaal zijn voor die prijs...maar eerst zien.

..maar iemand is me net voor zo te zien...

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tijn_
> 
> Op de Highlite site is inmiddels ook de Led Par 64 te vinden. Zou wel ideaal zijn voor die prijs...maar eerst zien.
> 
> ..maar iemand is me net voor zo te zien...



Ik was inderdaad 1 minuut en 3 seconden sneller [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## DeMennooos

Al zegt het opgenomen vermogen niets over de lichtopbrengst.

Zo een beetje kijkend naar het aantal en type LEDs in die PAR56 hou ik het op een 1000cd tot 1100cd max. 
En dan heb ik hier nog een GU10 Luxeon met 800cd.

Lijkt me verder niets bijzonders.

----------


## alleznet

Je kunt ze eventueel ook zelf maken (die printjes met een LED matrix erop). Je hebt dan wel geen dmx (hoewel je die ook kunt solderen), maar wel het voordeel van ledjes (lange levensduur, snelle reactie tijd enz.).

Ik zie hier op internet al een hoop verkoop van ledjes die zo'n 25000mcd opbrengen (25cd dus). Als je die 100 zou kopen dan heb je een opbrengst van 2500cd, aardig wat dus...

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik heb in het 4e jaar elektriciteit-elektronica als eindwerk een soort mini LED-paneel gemaakt, 
met velleman felle LEDs(juiste gegevens weet ik niet meer) 35 rode, blauwe en groene LEDs en 25 witte.
Elke paneel heef een 5polige XLR in en out(4 voor de kleuren, 1 N)
Samen met een sturing; deze kon 4 kanalen aansturen en had dus 16 faders voor de kleuren.
Erg veel lichtopbrengst hebben deze dingen niet. Maar indien er gebruik gemaakt wordt van meer en fellere LEDs is dit zeker te doen.
Al zouw ik dan wel zeker DMX inbouwen gewoon omdat je anders zit met een zelfbouw sturing waarop 9 van de 10 keren niet voldoende te proggen valt.

----------


## dh-showtechnic

De prijzen van de ledparren zijn bij sommige webwinkels al lager.
Ik heb een par 56 ledpar al gezien voor 99 euro incl. btw

groetjes

----------


## stekelvarke

maar voor een "echte" ledpar (bv. pixelpar) zal je nog steeds het nodige moeten betalen.

----------


## DJ.T

Zijn er eigenlijk ook LED-parren zonder DMX?
Het zou wel gaaf zijn als er LED-plaatjes zouden zijn die precies in een conventionele PAR passen.
Dan koop je een stapel van die dingen en vervang je ze door je persglas lampen / raylights.
Op die manier kun je ze gewoon aan een T4 laten hangen.

----------


## stekelvarke

En hoe wil je ze dan van kleur laten veranderen? want dat is nl. 1 van de grote voordelen van een LED par

----------


## dh-showtechnic

Dat is zo dat de "echte" led par nog wel duur is jah.
Maar dat heb je ook met auto's.
Voor de mensen die er eens mee willen spelen is die prijs wel mooi dacht ik zo.

Een ledpar hoefd natuurlijk niet met dmx aangestuurd te worden.
dit doen ze nu omdat alles bijna nu met dmx gaat.
Je kunt ze ook aan sturen met verschillende spanningen.
Gaan we weer terug naar de 0-10V tijdperk.
Ook mooi.
en zo zijn er wel meer manieren om het te doen.

----------


## ronny

blijf de kleurtemperatuur van leds nog altijd koud vinden. dit kan nooit de warme kleuren geven volgens mij die je krijgt van een par in combinatie met een filter. heb al varianten van deze led parren gezien,  en wanneer je recht in de par kijkt komt er idd wel een verblindend effect vanaf, maar je krijgt geen echte straal vind ik en dat vind ik juist geweldig in combinatie met wat rook...

Verder kun je natuurlijk de voordelen van led technologie niet ontkennen:

- neemt zeer weinig vermogen op
- bijna geen warmte afgifte
- levensduur is enorm lang
- weegt bijna niets  
- rgb kleurcombinaties

maar voorlopig nog niet echt overtuigd van de led par, wel al van de ledvloeren en de led tubes vind ik ook wel leuk :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## DJ.T

Van mij hoeft een par nou niet per se RGB te zijn.
De voordelen die Ronny net even opnoemt, naast het RGB-gebeuren, zijn al zo groot tov de conventionele lampen, dat ik het een goed idee zou vinden om de Raylights en de persglaslampen er uit te knikkeren zodra deze in LED-variant zouden verschijnen.
Misschien is het een idee om de lampen in de vorm van een persglaslamp te maken, je hebt dan een plaat met een boel LEDs, een mooie lens ervoor en je kunt vast een strakke bundel maken.
Als je dan zorgt dat je ze zo in de conventionele parren kunt zetten door dezelfde socket te gebruiken zou het ontzettend simpel zijn voor iedereen om de overstap te maken.
Dan ben ik wel bereid om een bedrag dat een eind boven de prijs van de normale lampen zit te betalen, het is dan als het goed is namelijk een eenmalige investering.

----------


## sis

Het zou wat zijn mocht er zo'n LED par komen die een lichtopbrengst heeft van 500 en 1000 watt.
Vooral wat het verbruik betreft tov conventionele pars !!
Gedaan met de grote stroomkabels  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Misschien is het een idee om de lampen in de vorm van een persglaslamp te maken, je hebt dan een plaat met een boel LEDs, een mooie lens ervoor en je kunt vast een strakke bundel maken.



Voor de PAR20, PAR30 en PAR38 zijn er mooie met lenzen afgedichte lampen te krijgen. Keuze uit een normale glazen lens en een PAR look lens.

@Sis
Het wordt dan denk ik toch kijken naar de Pixelrange serie van Thomas  :Wink: 

[EDIT]
Ik heb even een foto opgedoken gemaakt vorig jaar op PLASA. Ergens gemaakt in 1 van de gangen waar de PixelPar90 naast een macje 250 en een par64 hing. En dit is dan zonder rook. Met rook zouden de bundels nog duidelijker zijn.

Alleen een link van de foto. De afmeting is niet echt modem vriendelijk!

http://www.demennooos.nl/images/pp90_plasa.jpg

[EDIT]

----------


## sis

Enig idee wat zo'n spot kost en heb je ook een linkje naar de website ?
sis

----------


## DeMennooos

Link naar de Nederlandse site:

http://www.pixelpar.nl

En de pixelpar 90L ligt volgens mij ergens rond de 2975 Eurie

----------


## AJB

Alle lichtbronnen die niet uit 1 punt ontstaan, hebben een groot probleem met elkaar gemeen; gekleurde schaduwen... Los van bundel/effect dingetjes; je kunt er NOOIT mee belichten... Verder is de kleurenmenging dusdanig lelijk dat er nog niets interessants mee te doen is...

Pixelpar van 3000 eu... Geef me 1 reden om dan niet gewoon een moving wash te kopen... Belachelijke bedragen !

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Verder is de kleurenmenging dusdanig lelijk dat er nog niets interessants mee te doen is...



Dat is dan zeker ook de praktische reden waarom op verschillende tours, TV en bij verschillende Architectuur toepassingen ze voor LED kiezen. Omdat het lelijk is?!? De kleuren uit een LED spot zijn vaster en harder dat die van een PAR en dan die van een moving head. Kan me nog discussied herinneren of iemand ooit een MH heeft gehad waarmee lekker diep bloedrood kan maken.... Met een LED spot kan dit dus wel.

Reden waarom ze bij TV kiezen voor LED is omdat ze kleur-echt zijn en dus geen vertekende kleuren hebben...

Dus zo absoluut niet interessant is het  :Wink: 

Er is verder ook niemand die zegt dat je ipv moving heads een Pixelpar oid moet nemen. Toepassing van beide spots is nog steeds wezelijk verschillend.

----------


## AJB

Klein misverstand; ik heb het enkel over toepassingen binnen ons vakgebied. Voor architectuur is al lang bekend dat de toepassing ideaal is...

Kleurecht; leuk voor een camera, maar "stiekum" bij shaden in combi met "echt" licht kan dus niet meer in hetzelfde plaatje...

Met een moving head rood maken; tsjah, met een LED 181 of echt mooi geel maken....het blijft een dicussie... Witte led = blauwe met fosforlaagje, ook dit zie je bij belichting op oppervlakken...

Mijn stelling is simpel; in de showbizz is voor een ledpar geen toepassing. LED is leuk als effect in stripjes en tegels, maar laat belichten over aan serieuze armaturen...

----------


## DeMennooos

Tot op zekere hoogte verschillen wij daarover dan van mening.  :Wink: 

Met jou stelling dat er in de showbiz voor een LED par geen toepassing is ben ik het gedeeltelijk eens.
Naar mijn idee blijven er in de showbiz nog steeds genoeg toepassingen over waarvoor het te gebruiken is.
Tenzij we van mening verschillen wat precies showbiz is  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

> citaat:Mijn stelling is simpel; in de showbizz is voor een ledpar geen toepassing. LED is leuk als effect in stripjes en tegels, maar laat belichten over aan serieuze armaturen...



Wil ik toch wel even nuanceren. Op de laatste ACF beurs stonden er PAR36 lampen (monochroom maar wel verkrijgbaar in verschillende kleuren): deze gaven minstens zoveel licht als een gewone PAR36; ze kostten wel ongeveer 250.00,- per stuk(!). Wat betreft De PAR56 moet ik zeker toegeven dat de lichtopbrengst véél kleiner is dan die van een gewone persglaslamp. Als verblinden die kleine LED'jes wel lekker. Als ze die PAR56 even goed en krachtig krijgen als die PAR36's zoals hierboven vernoemd dan gaan we toch wel anders praten over deze stelling. Maar het zal niet makkelijk zijn.

----------


## sis

Tja, misschien komt er wel een tijd dat één LED een arsenaal aan kleuren kan voortbrengen  :Big Grin: 
De technic staat niet stil hé !!
sis

----------


## pilot

heb er een maand of 2 geleden 4 besteld par 56 versie is voor wat extra belichting naast 12 scans en 8 par 56,s.besteld bij prowebshop nu is al het andere wat ik er besteld heb wel goed gegaan maar deze lampen zijn nog steeds niet geleverd en geen reactie's op mail en zelfs de telefoon wordt niet opgenomen.Zijn echter al wel betaald (knap stom maar ja) heeft er iemand onlangs nog contact gehad met prowebshop?

----------


## VERVALLEN

Ik geloof ook in de LED-technologie. Tegenwoordig kan een led al enorm wat licht geven en een verblindende straal geven. De meeste mensen hier denken blijkbaar aan die "indecatieLED's". Deze zijn enkel verkrijgbaar in geel / rood / groen en ook blauw komt op.

Maar dat zijn dan de ledjes voor klokradio displays, televisie stand by aanduiding, aanduidingen op stereoinstallatie, controle van lichtcontrollers, ... 

Waarvoor deze kleine ledjas ... gaat niet stuk, en is enorm bedrijfszeker.

Nu maken ze leds specifiek die licht uitstralen (hevig al!)

En in de toekomst zal dit nog toenemen! LED technologie staat nog steeds in beginde toestand. Laten we binnen 5 jaar nog eens spreken???  Wie weet zijn er dan al LED heads die zelfde lichtuitstraling geven zoals de MSD lampen.

Nogmaals, ik bekijk die technologie POSITIEF!

----------


## stekelvarke

LEDs zijn inderdaad een mooie toekomst. Kijk maar eens naar die tubes en de LED panelen. Ook die Thomas pixellines en MiPix zijn mooie dingen maar als frontlicht zou ik nog steeds een echte lamp nemen ipv een LED. Ook kan je van die goedkope Showtec dingen niet verwachten dat ze evengoed gaan presteren als de Pixelparren. Maar de LEDs die goed presteren zijn 9/10 gewoon nog te duur om iets met te doen. Voor dat geld koop je een leuke head.

----------


## showband

Voor mij is het heel simpel:
Voor een 600euri inkoop kan ik voortaan een lichtsetje aanbieden in zaaltjes die er geen stroom voor hebben. En zelfs op een flut aggegraatje in het park.

Dat is voor mij reden genoeg om dit serieus te overwegen!

Ik droom er trouwens van dat je niet meer jezelf dood loopt te zweten van de hitte op het podium. Omdat al die &^$#&^%$* PARren vervangen zijn door lampen die niet de haren van je schedel afschroeien. Beseffen de heren lichttechnici wel dat hun klanten dit ERG fijn zouden vinden? Kijk NU is dat 'part of the game'. Maar straks zal de gloeilamp net zo bekeken gaan worden als een vrachtwagen vol monitorspeakers na de in-ear revolutie. of 4units grote mono eindbakken van 150watt, offe galmplaten en echte piano's op het toneel zetten.

----------


## stekelvarke

nuja parren(in het front) zullen nog niet zo snel vervangen worden door LED denk ik(natuurlijk kan ik de toekomst nog niet voorspellen).
Maar als er een LED uitkomt die echt geschikt zouw zijn als front, dan is het zeker wel het overwegen waard.
Als de prijzen ook nog eens meevallen, want ik denk dat de Par toch nog steeds goedkoper gaat zijn.
Maar voorlopig zullen jullie nog een tijdje mogen zweten[:P].
Want het is nog steeds onze taak om ervoor te zorgen dat de artiest goed in het licht staat en dat het er voor de rest een beetje mooi uit ziet. Het "comfort" van de artiest komt op de 2e plaats. Maar als ik het comfort van jullie kan verbeteren voor eenzelfde prijs en eenzelfde resultaat zal ik het zeker doen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DeMennooos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Verder is de kleurenmenging dusdanig lelijk dat er nog niets interessants mee te doen is...
> ...



Bwa ik heb toch aardig tijd gehad om te spelen met die palco's, maar een hoop kleuren kun je daar gewoon niet fatsoenlijk mee maken. Het komt vaak wel in de richting, maar echt lekker is het niet. Daarbij krijg je dan nog een aantal kleuren macro's en rainbow opties, maar ook die vind ik nog lang niet wat ik zou verwachten van armaturen van 3000 euro's. Dat je wel mooi rood kunt maken is overigens nogal een rare opmerking als het het hebt over Rgb vs. CMY, want die mooie CMY kleurtjes kun je dan weer vergeten. 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> nuja parren(in het front) zullen nog niet zo snel vervangen worden door LED denk ik(natuurlijk kan ik de toekomst nog niet voorspellen).
> Maar als er een LED uitkomt die echt geschikt zouw zijn als front, dan is het zeker wel het overwegen waard.



Juist voor het front is het interessant. AJB heeft absoluut gelijk over de lelijke shaduwwerking, maar tegen een zwart podium / backdrop / fond valt dat weer te verwaarlozen. Ook in de buitenlucht heb je daar minder last van. Door het ranzige mixen is het qua tegenlicht nog niet echt tof, maar op front of ter decoratie is het zeker goed te gebruiken. Ook als horizonverlichting kun je het best benutten, zolang er maar geen decor tussen je ledjes en de horizon zakt, want dan val je in verschillende kleuren door de mand!

----------


## stekelvarke

voor het front zouw het interessant zijn ALS het betaalbaar blijft(liever de lamp van een par vervangen dan ipv een LED armatuur van ronde de 1000 euro te kopen) en als de lichtopbrengst goed zit en als er een "straal"(bundel) uit komt. dat je het nog min of meer kan richten.
Voor decoratie/sfeer zijn die led dingen dan weer ideaal.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> voor het front zouw het interessant zijn ALS het betaalbaar blijft(liever de lamp van een par vervangen dan ipv een LED armatuur van ronde de 1000 euro te kopen) en als de lichtopbrengst goed zit en als er een "straal"(bundel) uit komt. dat je het nog min of meer kan richten.
> Voor decoratie/sfeer zijn die led dingen dan weer ideaal.



Wanneer je uit bent op zaken als laag stroomverbruik, weinig onderhoud en een enorme kleurenrange, dan zijn er mensen die dat budget wel hebben. Let ook op: waar jij 2x4 parren inhangt om 4 kleuren front te maken heb je maar 1 ledpar per kant nodig, die zichzelf uiteindelijk echt wel terugverdient. Je moet alleen het geld hebben om te investering te maken. 

Daarbij is er prima te focussen met led armaturen wanneer je de juiste koopt, dus ook dat argument trekt op niks. Sorry maar je argumentatie tegen de LED armaturen is een beetje slap vind ik, en zijn hierboven al met juiste argumentatie tegen gesproken.

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik heb absoluut niets tegen LED integendeel zelfs, ook ben ik ervan overtuigd dat er wel een "ideale" LED armatuur is maar de pris ervan is gewoon (te)hoog.
je hebt inderdaad enorm veel voordelen die je opnoemt in je post(stroom,kleuren,..).
Wat ik eigenlijk duidelijk wil maken is dat de modelen die voor de meeste onder ons iet of wat betaalbaar zijn(-500euro) niet genoeg voldoen aan alle eisen.
Wanner je de eigenaar bent van bv.EML kan je makkelijk 1000en euro's vrijmaken voor de juiste LEDarmatuuren als front.
Heb je echter een kleiner bedrijfje zoals ik en de meeste forumleden is het leuker om die eurotjes in een head te steken.
Die kleinere bedrijfjes hebben als ze front nodig hebben ook meestal zoals ik R&R klussen. hiervoor gebruik ik 12 parretjes als front(eventueel aangevuld met andere lampen) en 2 daarvan hebben een gel scroller(deze vind je nu overal vrij goedkoop 2e hands opduiken) en dit voldoet prima.
Heb je echter grote dingen waarvoor je wat meer kleur in je front kan gebruiken(grote evenemanten/theater)
kan je kijken naar LED oplossingen. Maar daarvoor is het budget er ook bij die berijven.

Voor andere dingen daarintegen. Ik maak veel gebruik van floor parren die ik met ee filter ervoor op de muur/object richt als sfeer. voor die dingen zijn de ledparren dan weer supper.
je zit niet meer vast aan die ene kleur.
Ook verbruik je minder stroom aan "minder belangrijke" dingen. of dit de doen is met die goedkope showtek dingen weet ik niet. Dat wordt een kwestie van eens te proberen.

----------


## Strat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Wat is de lichtopbrengst van dit leuke LED par 56 lampje 
> 
> 
> 
> Moet ik dit vergelijken met 150, 300, 500 enz ... watt ??
> sis



We zijn nu inmiddels al een stuk wijzer, maar echt antwoord op de vraag van sis is er nog niet . . . 
Is er iemand die ze al daadwerkelijk heeft toegepast? Lijkt mij ideaal voor duo en/of solo artiesten, twee van die dingen per kant, maar of het genoeg is? Even testen bij FB, tja lijkt veel licht, maar op een redelijk podium is er ook wel wat nodig natuurlijk.

----------


## axs

Mis hier bij het rijtje voordelen wel 1 niet onbelangrijk ding...
In kleurenwissels zijn LED-fixtures verschrikkelijk snel... Alle colourchases zijn nu perfect te creëren.

----------


## sis

Strat, heb een mail gekregen van iemand ( noem geen namen , anders wordt mijn post verwijderd , denk ik ) dat zo'n LED par56 een lichtopbrengst heeft van 150 watt !!

Persoonlijk vind ik dat de nadelen niet opwegen tegen de voordelen ( voor hetgeen ze ik wil gebruiken natuurlijk )  !
Ik doe feesten van groot tot klein, vooral die kleinere feesten gaan dikwijls door in een één of ander afgehuurd zaaltje, waar de stroomvoorziening dikwijls te wensen overlaat [B)] 
aangezien deze LED parren bijna niks verbruiken + levenslange duur , lijkt mij dit ideaal !! 
Ondertussen al veel gegoogled, hier nog een paar leuke linkjes :

http://www.avl2.be/download/ayrton/Ayrton%20UK.pdf

http://shop.dotlight.de/shop/index.p...61/language/en

Als de LED technologie echt doorbreekt, zou het wel eens kunnen dat we veel dimmerpacks te koop gaan zien staan  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## johanspijker

Heb een projectje waar ik 48 x par36 led's in matrix zou willen aansturen met sunlite.(loop text maken, enz)
Maar zijn die dingen wel al ooit leverbaar geweest ?
Heeft iemand ze al reeds in zijn bezit?
Ben voornamelijk geinteresseerd in de dmx settings.
Volgens de site 4 dmx kanalen, volgens de td van highlite 5 kanalen.
Muzieksturing zou ingebouwd zijn volgens de site, volgens de TD niet.
Wie weet het juist? (ik moest de td van highlite binnen 2 weken eens terugmailen)
Het leuke zou zijn dat men via het 4 kanaal, de par op muziekmode kon zetten, of op manueel.

----------


## tuurKE

Ik heb wat liggen spelen met een showtec ledpar64. voor te belichten is dit idd een leuk toestel, alleen heb je geen mooi gebundelde straal. Bedoeling is er zo 6 of 8 te gaan gebruiken voor onze "bruiloftsets": weinig stroomverbruik maar redelijk wat licht, ook al omdat je nu alle lampen in bijvoorbeeld dezelfde kleur kan zetten. Kwa lichtopbrengst is deze te vergelijken met een per56/300W. Ik zal proberen na het weekend enkele foto's te maken.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## johanspijker

Maar ik had vooral interesse in de aansturing, handleiding, dmx config

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door johanspijker_
> 
> Maar ik had vooral interesse in de aansturing, handleiding, dmx config



CH1   --Mode 1--mode 2--mode 3--mode 4
CH2---R------      speed---  speed---  speed
CH3---G-------------------------------------
CH4---B--------------------------------------
CH5  0-10 no func   11-100 auto   101-150 no func   151-255 sound act

Mode 1 : (0-63) R,G,B				
Mode 2 : (64-127) 7 colors mixing				
Mode 3 : (128-191) 7 colors change				
Mode 4 : 3 colors change				


ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

Greetz Tuurke

----------


## johanspijker

perfect, hiermee moet het lukken om de pers file aan te maken, bedankt

----------


## Brinky

Mannen!

We zijn nu 3 jaar verder, en hoogstwaarschijnlijk zullen er weer nieuwe parren op de markt zijn die weer meer en beter kunnen als in 2005, dus graag jullie mening of ervaring:

Welke fabrikant is er omhoog gebleven? 
Welke parren moet je hebben om tóch voor relatief normale prijzen een goede lichtopbrengst te realiseren?

Zijn de pixelparren trouwens al wat gedaald in prijs?

Bedankt voor jullie reactie vast!

----------


## DeMennooos

Thomas is overeind gebleven met de Pixelrange en de prijs van de Pixelpar is niet gedaald.

Uit de Pixelrange is i-Pix voortgekomen, alleen hebben die (nog) geen LED PAR achtige spot. Ik betwijfel het ook of die er ooit zal komen.

Daarnaast is Colours wel een mooi nieuw merk met relatief betaalbare LED PAR. Met als grote voordeel dat die gebruik maken van 18 3W RGB LEDs. Hierdoor heb je niet meer het M&M effect, maar een egaal kleuren meng verhaal. Alleen hou je wel die 18 puntjes.

Verder blijven de Showtecs, JB's etc parren maken, maar blijven ook mijlen ver achter op de serieuze jongens.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Voor mij is het heel simpel:
> Voor een 600euri inkoop kan ik voortaan een lichtsetje aanbieden in zaaltjes die er geen stroom voor hebben. En zelfs op een flut aggegraatje in het park.
> 
> Dat is voor mij reden genoeg om dit serieus te overwegen!



Plus het niet meer hoeven slepen met dimmers en zware Harting multikabels. Ophangen, DMX en stroom erin (3x1,0qmm? Geen probleem!) en gaan met die banaan. Plus het nagenoeg niet hoeven vervangen van bulbs, maakt LEDs wel heel geschikt voor mobiele toepassingen.

True, de beam spread van een budget LED par is meer een flood, maar nog altijd prima voor de kleine oplossingen en desnoods om een backdrop of andere decoratie uit te lichten. En met een frost ervoor zijn ze nog prima te gebruiken.

De LED movingheads en scanners doen nu ook de eerste stappen op de markt, en niet alleen met de "MH met een pixel-printje erin", ook de heads met één LED erin en de gobo's en kleurenfilters net zoals je ze van de ouderwetse koppen kent zijn langzaam intrede aan het doen. American DJ zet bijvoorbeeld met zijn X-LED scan een leuke unit neer (vergelijkbaar met JB Winner, maar dan als LED-versie) en ik hoop dat ook de grotere merken ook hun LED assortiment uit gaan breiden.

Think about it -- geen lamplife, geen afkoelperiode, dus gelijk weer de boel aangooien als de stroom eraf gegaan is, elektronische dimmer/shutter (dus minder bewegende delen), je niet meer zorgen hoeven te maken om het laten afkoelen van je koppen voordat je ze naar beneden haalt, koppen hebben minder tot geen fans meer nodig (stiller en geen stof!), en de boel wordt niet meer zo gruwelijk warm. Dus er staat nog een hoop leuks aan te komen...

----------


## dj-wojcik

[LIST][*]



> [*]niet meer hoeven slepen met dimmers en zware Harting multikabels. Ophangen,[*]DMX en stroom erin (3x1,0qmm? Geen probleem!) en gaan met die banaan.[*]Plus het nagenoeg niet hoeven vervangen van bulbs, maakt LEDs wel heel geschikt voor mobiele toepassingen.[*]geen lamplife,[*]geen afkoelperiode, dus gelijk weer de boel aangooien als de stroom eraf gegaan is,[*]elektronische dimmer/shutter (dus minder bewegende delen),[*]je niet meer zorgen hoeven te maken om het laten afkoelen van je koppen voordat je ze naar beneden haalt,[*]koppen hebben minder tot geen fans meer nodig (stiller en geen stof!),[*]en de boel wordt niet meer zo gruwelijk warm.



[/LIST]Allemaal leuk en aardig die voordelen. maar hoe zit het nu met die licht op brengst. Ik zelf heb een keer gewerkt met scanner met LED. was er niet echt over te spreken, of ben ik de enigste:P....

maar zoals je het nu verteld hebt stoney, kom je toch aardig in de verleiding om zodra de echte goede LED lichten te koop zijn. Deze dan ook direct te proberen..

----------


## DeMennooos

Zolang je niet meteen een wapper zoekt zijn er al genoeg (en al een paar jaar) goede LED armaturen te koop met meer dan goede output en projectie.

Qua prijs zul je ze altijd in het hogere segment tegen komen.

4800 lumen en 8400 lumen worden al zonder probleem gehaald en zelfs zonder visueel zichtbare LEDs.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Allemaal leuk en aardig die voordelen. maar hoe zit het nu met die licht op brengst. Ik zelf heb een keer gewerkt met scanner met LED. was er niet echt over te spreken, of ben ik de enigste:P....



Het is maar net welke eisen je eraan stelt: LED fixtures zie je nu al meer en meer terugkomen in het bruiloft-circuit en andere drive-in klussen. Er zijn al drive-ins die uitsluitend op LED draaien, met bijkomend gewichtsvoordeel van dien. Denk er wel aan dat een kleine 2 jaar geleden er nog bijna niks in LED te krijgen was behalve misschien een PAR56'je, nu liggen de winkels er al aardig vol mee. Dus ik denk dat als je het nog een anderhalf of twee jaar geeft, dat je een aardig eind in de LEDs zal zitten.





> maar zoals je het nu verteld hebt stoney, kom je toch aardig in de verleiding om zodra de echte goede LED lichten te koop zijn. Deze dan ook direct te proberen..



Jup, en ik ben er ook al af en toe naar aan het shoppen naar nieuw LED-spul. Qua lichtopbrengst valt het soms nog een beetje tegen, maar dat kun je op een creatieve manier bijregelen door bijvoorbeeld grotere groepen in te zetten. PARretjes gebruik je immers ook niet altijd los  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Het is maar net welke eisen je eraan stelt: LED fixtures zie je nu al meer en meer terugkomen in het bruiloft-circuit en andere drive-in klussen. Er zijn al drive-ins die uitsluitend op LED draaien, met bijkomend gewichtsvoordeel van dien. Denk er wel aan dat een kleine 2 jaar geleden er nog bijna niks in LED te krijgen was behalve misschien een PAR56'je, nu liggen de winkels er al aardig vol mee. Dus ik denk dat als je het nog een anderhalf of twee jaar geeft, dat je een aardig eind in de LEDs zal zitten.
> 
> 
> 
> Jup, en ik ben er ook al af en toe naar aan het shoppen naar nieuw LED-spul. Qua lichtopbrengst valt het soms nog een beetje tegen, maar dat kun je op een creatieve manier bijregelen door bijvoorbeeld grotere groepen in te zetten. PARretjes gebruik je immers ook niet altijd los



en indd ik denk ook dat je over 2 jaar zo veel keuze aan LED verlichting hebt dat de vraag van de "normale" lamp daalt. en daarmee bedoel ik vooral de parren, want de scanners en de movingheads zullen over 2 jaar nog niet uit het beeld zijn verdwenen doordat ze eerst nog een hele inhaal slag moeten maken om zoveel output te krijgen met LED's

----------


## stekelvarke

Op 3 jaar is er wel wat veranderd in LED-land, de LED's beginnen inderdaad overal de kop op te steken. Maar het principe is nog steeds hetzelfde als 3 jaar geleden, de budget LED-parren zullen nog steeds geen wonderen verrichten en voor een goede LED fixture zal je nog steeds de nodige centen moeten hebben.

Ik zie de LED-par de gewone par nog niet vervangen, het zijn gewoon 2 andere dingen.
Al zijn (budget) LED-parren wel bruikbaar als 'basis' licht of gewoon als extra effect bij je show (al dan niet in matrix vorm).

LED-spot-movingheads en scans (die eigenlijk alleen maar voorkomen bij de fabriekanten van budget producten) moeten mij nog steeds overtuigen, er zit zeker toekomst in, maar vandaag de dag staat het nog niet zover dat een serieuze spot-movinghead door een spot-LED-variant kan worden vervangen.
Daarnaast is het natuurlijk nog steeds de vraag hoe lang de 'klassieke' movinghead nog blijft bestaan, maar dat is een andere discutie.

@ Stony3k: ik zou gewoon 2.5 mm² blijven gebruiken, gewoon omdat er dan meer LED-fixtures op één stroomlijntje passen  :Wink:  maar dat wist je zelf ook al wel.

----------


## JustME125

> LED-spot-movingheads en scans (die eigenlijk alleen maar voorkomen bij de fabriekanten van budget producten) moeten mij nog steeds overtuigen, er zit zeker toekomst in, maar vandaag de dag staat het nog niet zover dat een serieuze spot-movinghead door een spot-LED-variant kan worden vervangen.



Ik denk dat een ShowPix van High End Systems toch wel onder het "serieuze" LED werk valt. Heb hem live nog niet gezien. Wel de filmpjes op de High End Site. 

Ik wacht ook nog steeds op een leuke LED spot waar ik tevreden over ben.

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik heb het dan ook over de "LED-spot-movingheads". De showpix is geen spot movinghead, maar eerder een wash movinghead die nog extra leuke kunstjes kan.

----------


## JustME125

> Ik heb het dan ook over de "LED-spot-movingheads". De showpix is geen spot movinghead, maar eerder een wash movinghead die nog extra leuke kunstjes kan.



Zo kun je hem ook wel classificeren inderdaad. Iemand dat kanon al werkend gezien btw??

Mzzls

----------


## laserguy

Ff een kick over het LED verhaal.
Heb hier vandaag een LED PAR 64 gekregen bestaande uit 18 stuks 3 Watt RGB LED's (dus RGB op 1 chip).
+: Geeft echt veel licht nu (was altijd wat kritisch over de lichtopbrengst maar hiermee kan ik leven, lichtopbrengst (vergeleken op een vlak, niet door erin te kijken) ligt iets boven een 300 Watt halogeen)
+: Door die RGB LED's: je kunt erin kijken en ziet geen kermistoestanden meer maar 18 gelijk gekleurde puntjes.
-: als je een voorwerp uitlicht dat een schaduw werpt: lelijke randen aan die schaduw bij mengkleuren (dus bij geel krijg je rode en groene randen aan je schaduw; bij mengkleuren met groen valt groen altijd het hardst op dus ook bij cyaan is de groene schaduwrand veel lelijker en storender dan de blauwe).
-: lawaai van de koelventilator
Dit is de test met 1 PAR. Als er zo 8 op een podium staan gericht die een mengkleur produceren dan vrees ik dat er door alle mogelijke schaduwen (statieven, instrumenten, artiesten, ...) een verschrikkelijk lelijke brij van schaduwranden ontstaat die het absoluut een lelijk plaatje zullen maken. Als er hier een kritische geest is die dit al eens getest heeft, laat gerust eens het resultaat weten.

----------

